# Help is this normal SOS call for angel fish are they sick??



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok so i have had these angels for about 2 weeks and i;ve been noticing they have been getting this red stuff in there inner bodies? is this a flesh eating disease? because i Quarented one but now 2 more has came with this same thing!

Pictures below please click on it to view!!

www.xtremecleans.com/fish/IMG_0014.JPG
www.xtremecleans.com/fish/IMG_0013.JPG
www.xtremecleans.com/fish/IMG_0015.JPG

Or could it be that a dominant male is beating all my females up?

I took that one away and put him into time out in a smaller tank for the time being.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

They look perfectly normal to me


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

violet said:


> They look perfectly normal to me


really ok good lol maybe its just my nerves i have had angels before but they were much smaller then these little darlings  i researched on google and 1 person said ammonia another said a parasite and another say its nice healthy pearlscale koi angels.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

From what I can see your Angels are true Koi's which is why they have the redish area by their gills, many Angels are sold today without the blushing area by the gills as Koi's which means they are orange top marbles and not Koi's. As for the larger one picking on the others it is just claiming territory you may need more plants to divide up the tank space. Good luck.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

One thing about Kois is that they are fairly translucent which allows a lot to show that wouldn't be visible in other strains. They can show bleeding beneath the skin from beatings by tank mates. If it pronounced and in large areas it could be bacterial infection (haemoragic septicima). I don't see it in these fish.


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks guys sorry for being over reacting lol i rather be concerned then not  im glad everything is fine now i just need them to meet up with there partners!


----------

